# woohoo....finally we have been accepted :)



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all......

Myself and my partner have been accepted for egg share at Herts/Essex fertility centre and are currently waiting for them to match us 

Has anyone had experience with them or are at the same stage as us?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Donna, Woo hoo! That is fab news  have they told u how long matching takes?

We are starting treatment around 15th July. Xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooray!


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Donna congrats on being accepted fingers crossed you will be matched by end of June and start in July xxx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks all.......

I'm desperately hoping to be matched ASAP, they didn't say exactly but said they would be in touch soon 

Hopefully it's not gonna be long as they hinted at ASAP as my tests will all need repeating in August if not.

Must admit I'm starting to feel nervous now as its all becoming real :/


----------

